# FFA Roll Call?



## Korota (Aug 25, 2007)

I've noticed that female fat admirers seem to be a lot less prevalent than the guys are. I'm not sure if it's because there's actually less of them, or they're simply less vocal about it. Being a big guy, I've got a personal interest in this matter, so I was wondering, how many of you girls out there on the board are FFAs/feeders?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 25, 2007)

Uhhhhhh....

FFA Banshee reporting for duty sir.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 25, 2007)

"Flaming FFA, Rabbit?"

HERE AND PRESENT SIR!


----------



## Korota (Aug 25, 2007)

Korota said:


> I've noticed that female fat admirers seem to be a lot less prevalent than the guys are. I'm not sure if it's because there's actually less of them, or they're simply less vocal about it. Being a big guy, I've got a personal interest in this matter, so I was wondering, how many of you girls out there on the board are FFAs/feeders?



Quick addition to the topic(apparently I can't edit it anymore): In addition to asking which girls here are FFAs/feeders, what is it that appeals to you about big guys and/or making them bigger?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 25, 2007)

ok, if you must know...I just love the look and feel of a big man.

It may get me some strange looks from my guy, but my hands are on his belly and playing with it more often than not. I just love it. He has actually asked me one time if I needed alone time with his belly.

Also, big guys have some parts that help with extra stimulation during sexual activities.

One more thing, I have learned that I LOVE big butts...I can not lie...

Lately I've been grabbing and smacking his butt more often. 

uhhhh...also, big guys just feel better...and have more interesting lines...are more stimulating visually as well as physically.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 25, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Uhhhhhh....
> 
> FFA Banshee reporting for duty sir.


*_Qit salutes_*
"Sir, FFA Qit el-Remel reporting for duty, SIR!"

-Qit, who actually _was_ in the military at one point...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha, well you posted that question in a forum specifically featuring FFAs... silly.

But yeah... FFA here! xP


----------



## Britannia (Aug 26, 2007)

:bounce:

I really like that smiley.

And I'm def, def FFA.

:happy:


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 26, 2007)

Count me in  xxx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

I love a big man, not just because there is so much more to love, but I find that a Big Man is more honest with a woman and don't make himself out to be something that he is not just to impress a women, nor do they act like they are doing you a favor for dating you or even being interested in you in the first place. I also would seem better for me to be with someone closer in size to myself.

Unfortunately, many of us FFA females are just as bashful about voicing our wants as all the BBW lovers. I cannot understand the shyness or whatever it is that makes us be the way that we are, but we are all like that. It is a good thing that with the internet, we can be a bit more upfront about it, but that doesn't help us in our everyday life to find that perfect partner to spend the rest of our lives with. I just never have understood what makes us avoid going after the person with the desired physical attributes that we truely want..... I think that a lot of it has too do with the fear of rejection that keeps us from finding him/her. I think that we Larger Than Life People have these feelings more than the so-called normal sized community because many of us don't want to just SETTLE for the first person that comes along.... on the other hand, many of us are stubbornly holding onto the hope that someday, we will find our true love..... it is very confusing.....


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm a BBW AND an FFA.

:bow:


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2007)

Add another FFA to the list.

I don't have much new insight to add, regarding why I prefer BHM. They just look and feel way better to me, and I've dated them almost exclusively. My current bf has gained at least 25 kg in the last year (he was pretty thin, at first); he looks infinitely better now. I'm a small woman, and prefer to keep it that way, but I LOVE watching him stuff himself with all sorts of delicious, calorie-laden foods. So yes, I guess I like gaining and feeding too.

Also, I have a bit of a crushing fetish...and who better to crush me than a fat guy


----------



## scarcity (Aug 26, 2007)

FFA here...

... and I'm realising just how important it is to me to have someone soft to hug and kiss ... :doh: Can't deny it, I'm a female fat admirer ... not a female skinny admirer.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 27, 2007)

FFA & feeder, 'cos it's HOT. 

S'all.


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 27, 2007)

OOOOO! *raises hand* Another FFA/Feeder here. Yep yep, and I like 'em biiiiig, too


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Me. Obsessed with fat men's bodies. Utter and total fat fetishist.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## skinnygrl (Aug 27, 2007)

another FFA here  greetings


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 27, 2007)

Is it telling that a lot of the FFA's are not in the USA? I think it just goes to show that we here in the states are WAY behind other countries when it comes to body image & what is attractive. Glad to see you ladies know how good it feels to have a big guy instead of a sack of bones... LOL! Keep on you FFA's!! :kiss2:


----------



## Britannia (Aug 27, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Is it telling that a lot of the FFA's are not in the USA? I think it just goes to show that we here in the states are WAY behind other countries when it comes to body image & what is attractive. Glad to see you ladies know how good it feels to have a big guy instead of a sack of bones... LOL! Keep on you FFA's!! :kiss2:



There's quite a few, I think - the problem is that all the BHM are in the northeast!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't consider myself an FFA because I like thinner men, too. However, if you ask me if I like some of the heavier guys on occasion, I will say absolutely.


----------



## Jah (Aug 27, 2007)

BHM obsessed, so another FFA here.


----------



## ocean-girl (Aug 27, 2007)

been lovin' bhm since at least 5th grade. just do. might be the potential vulnerability, who knows.


----------



## Korota (Aug 28, 2007)

ocean-girl said:


> been lovin' bhm since at least 5th grade. just do. might be the potential vulnerability, who knows.



Vulnerability? To what? :huh:


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 28, 2007)

Korota said:


> Vulnerability? To what? :huh:


To being fatnapped.. "hello big man, want some candy":eat1:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 28, 2007)

Lady Bella wishes to meet your acquientence....I'm just being fashionably late, that's all  

Bella xxx


----------



## persimmon (Aug 28, 2007)

Vulnerability of that soft, warm flesh to gentle little bites and slaps and nibb..

Er. I'll be in my bunk.

p


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 28, 2007)

missaf said:


> Hello Bigman, want some pie?



My parents told me to never




ever...... who am I kidding.....



just tie me up and call me abducted


----------



## Garfield (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, I'm a BHM from Germany. Is there a FFA/female Feeder from Germany? Es wäre schön, Dich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 29, 2007)

One more FFA/Feeder/fat fetishist in the row  from outside the USA  

Because it just looks an feels so damn SEXY :wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2007)

missaf said:


> Hello Bigman, want some pie?



Depends upon the kind 'o' pie you be servin'!! (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)

Judging from this thread most of you FFA's are in England or Ausralia. I think I may have to do some travelling!!


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 29, 2007)

Well,while you´re on your way, you might take a lil detour to germany


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> Well,while you´re on your way, you might take a lil detour to germany



I'd be happy to and of course, you'd be welcome here, too!


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 29, 2007)

> you might take a lil detour to germany



Better beware with that kind of offers, cause I might just jump right into my car here


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 29, 2007)

chilihead74 said:


> Better beware with that kind of offers, cause I might just jump right into my car here


Woohooo... maybe it´s better to meet in Hungary, it´s nearer for you and currantly I´m jetting in between both countries much  
Have to check your pics once more  
I´ve wanted to visit Vienna for a lifetime... *lol*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 29, 2007)

Roll call? Sorry I'm late teach'

FFA. Always have been, always will be.
Feeder? I would try it if he desired.


----------



## cammy (Aug 30, 2007)

Better late than...even later. Add me to Column A and to Column B - FFA and love to feed my man.


----------



## Laina (Aug 30, 2007)

Late, late, late. (Hush, now, I was busy!)


----------



## Kiki (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm one, that's why I'm here...


----------



## Aeiry Stone (Sep 1, 2007)

Raises hand  

I like 'em big n squishy :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Sep 1, 2007)

Fat guys are shade in the summer and a heat in the winter .Am I right ladies


----------



## pattycake (Sep 3, 2007)

kitty_cat_fa said:


> Fat guys are shade in the summer and a heat in the winter .Am I right ladies



*lol* That's totally it!


----------



## Nikki (Sep 6, 2007)

Present and accounted for.


----------



## German_FFA (Sep 8, 2007)

I loooooooooooooooove 'em big, but right now I'm head over heels in love with a quite skinny and short guy... Am I a FFA or a part-time FFA or a FS(kinny)A or even a FemaleFatAndSkinnyAdmirerer - FFASA?????


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 13, 2007)

Britannia said:


> There's quite a few, I think - the problem is that all the BHM are in the northeast!



Not all of us. I'm in Texas.


----------



## lysh (Sep 13, 2007)

Me too - more often than not


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2007)

German_FFA said:


> I loooooooooooooooove 'em big, but right now I'm head over heels in love with a quite skinny and short guy... Am I a FFA or a part-time FFA or a FS(kinny)A or even a FemaleFatAndSkinnyAdmirerer - FFASA?????



Kann es sein, dass Du einfach nur Männer liebst???


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn, A lot of cute FFA's.:wubu:


----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Right here.  I'm a fat lover all around, male or female, both others and myself.

As to what I like? Everything. The look, the feel, the wobble, the not worrying about what you're eating, the excitement you get from seeing expansion (yes, subtle feeder too hehe). It's all great. And fat sex is just awesome but that's a whole 'nother forum lol.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 16, 2007)

~da rev~ said:


> Damn, A lot of cute FFA's.:wubu:



(laugh) Yeah, but none that live in Texas. Ah, well. Here's hoping my current squeeze feels better soon, so we can go out and do things together.

Okay, mostly she buys me dinner and watches me eat, but still...


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 16, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Kann es sein, dass Du einfach nur Männer liebst???


lol. Ich bin sehr gluecklich dass ich, zehn Jahre spaeter, Deutsch noch verstehen.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> lol. Ich bin sehr gluecklich dass ich, zehn Jahre spaeter, Deutsch noch verstehen.



10 years later? You learned it at school? It seems, You learned very good.


----------



## Pacifly (Sep 16, 2007)

Because as a fat woman I feel more comfortable around a fat man. Nothing against skinny FAs, or FFAs, or anyone else, but ... I don't think I could be with someone who only eats when he's hungry. LOL


----------



## MrFarx (Sep 23, 2007)

This is rather refreshing to read, being a BHM and an FA myself I sometimes forget that someone somewhere would find a guy of my stature attractive, just as I prefer women of size.


----------

